# Early morning smoke...what does it for you?



## Irish Bob (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Guys, just wondering if you have a recommendation for an early morning smoke...i.e. the first of the day and if so, why you recommend it?

I'm really into Robert McConnell's Oriental at the moment because it's so light and refreshing - it's like taking a pick me up! But I would like to try some others, so would be interested in your views and experiences with different blends. :w


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I am wondering the same thing, I really enjoy my morning cigar but have not found a blend for the pipe yet that I like in the morning. I did pick up some Dunhill EMP, so maybe that will do the trick.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

whatever i put in my bowl. seriously, i don't have anything dedicated to a time of day/meal/weather condition that some do.
this morning i had Squadron Leader. yesterday it was Ashtons Black Parrot. tomorrow it may be Hal O' the Wynd... who knows... it could be Old Ironsides, or G&H Dark Flake, or 1792, or McConnells Scottish Cake...


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> I am wondering the same thing, I really enjoy my morning cigar but have not found a blend for the pipe yet that I like in the morning. I did pick up some Dunhill EMP, so maybe that will do the trick.


I've smoked a good bit of EMP because it's one of the few tinned tobaccos that my B&M carries... and I do not like it for a morning smoke at all! It's way too spicy and complicated for my tastebuds early in the day.

I'm gonna try some softer Virginias and maybe aromatics for the morning times. I like the smooth and gentle smoke that goes with many of those.

Bobby


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> I've smoked a good bit of EMP because it's one of the few tinned tobaccos that my B&M carries... and I do not like it for a morning smoke at all! It's way too spicy and complicated for my tastebuds early in the day.
> 
> I'm gonna try some softer Virginias and maybe aromatics for the morning times. I like the smooth and gentle smoke that goes with many of those.
> 
> Bobby


Thanks for the heads up, I guess I will try to find some good aromatics for the mornings. I think I will try the Mac Baren Vanilla, heard good things about it. First I will have to pick some up.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm going outside right now to try a Chocolate vanilla aromatic sent to me by monsoon...I'll try to get some self taken pics....just woke up though I'm gunna look GREAT!!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow...I really liked this tobacco it was Macbarien chocolate/vanilla...bombed on my ass by monsoon.....Oh and the cob was a gift from him as well....Thanks again.

The coffee was the last scoop of a bomb from Tristan...some organic Bolivia...I was saving a few cups worth for just this occasion...damn good coffee thanks..




























Pic whore....me??...no!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

What a cheezeball  

Again ... You made my morning with those pics. Thanks for that, bro !!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The cob suits you.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

burninator said:


> The cob suits you.


Thanks.................I think....LOL


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Jeremy...

You smoke a cob... you like boiled peanuts...

Are you sure you shouldn't be living a little further South? A cob pipe doesn't look right for some people, but damn if you ain't got it right, son!

C'mon down to Georgia... I'll get you a shack right next to mine...  

Bobby


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Don't tempt me  ...For school I need to pick a location outside of Ohio to go and work and live for 3 months......Georgia huh......hmmmm...I like peaches too.



Hydrated said:


> Jeremy...
> 
> You smoke a cob... you like boiled peanuts...
> 
> ...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

:r Dang, Jeremy. You look like something right out of Deliverence.

I had some of that coffee bomb as well. It is good stuff(mine ia already gone)

I don't smoke early in the a.m but I would think any of the aromatics would work. A Virginia mixture light on latakia would be nice. St.Ives maybeor Hal O the Wind.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> :r Dang, Jeremy. You look like something right out of Deliverence.


Whew! I thought I was the only one hearing that banjo music! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Vegas A series.:dr


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Vegas A series.:dr


Oh.... I see... "He of the Exploding Pipe" chimes in! :r :r

(Yeah Booker... I saw the pictures of your first pipe full... or should I say pipe overfull!)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Vegas A series.:dr


Now, do you rub that out to get it into the bowl?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Reviving this post. 



What do you like to smoke, if you even have a morning favorite, and find best as first bowl in the day?



Seriously!


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

SG BBF. Mild, sweet, pairs well with coffee.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with a earlier comment, a light VA seems to do the trick best. I have been sticking with Troost but thanking about trying Trout Stream for the name and reviews. 
Dave

By the way what is a PUFF and when did this happen. Also VRBAS I'm glad you enjoyed the flies.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

90% of the time it's Fillmore with my coffee 


Maboman


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

C&D's Epiphany--a mild American-English with almost no Latakias at all and a super delicate fruit topping. It's modeled on the old Revelation, and so I figure that if I start my day as Einstein did, it can't do any harm.

After the smoke, I electrify my hair, put on one of my 12 identical suits and head down to the adult video shop where I work.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

The two times I tried smoking in the morning I just didn't feel right the rest of the day. Guess I'm either a super-lightweight or an evening-only piper. :\


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Sherlock Holmes by Peterson's...everytime


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Anything mild such as Dunhill Standard Mixture Mild which leaves a nice sweet after taste. Also, it has to be _after_ I eat breakfast.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Telegraph Hill, also after I eat a decent breakfast and also with a strong cup of coffee.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Stroll outside to enjoy some MacB's Vanilla just after breakfast, followed shortly by a cup of coffee.
It's been a wonderful routine now that weather's getting nice.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

MickeyFinn said:


> I agree with a earlier comment, a light VA seems to do the trick best. I have been sticking with Troost but thanking about trying Trout Stream for the name and reviews.
> Dave
> 
> By the way what is a PUFF and when did this happen. Also VRBAS I'm glad you enjoyed the flies.


yes, my father is going fishing all this week so they will see plenty of use. we're normally bass but he wants to sample fly.

on topic: i would say an aromatic to start the day with. one with least amount of bite. a little strength but not too much (you want to wake up your palate, not jerk it out of sleep with a bitey blend). a mild Virginian sounds like a good idea too. something simple and light like Stonehaven (i don't consider this to be on the heavy side), Marlin, and Va #1 (with enough flavor to please the tongue)


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

H&H Anniversary Kake, goes well with my Highlander Grogg coffee!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Right now it's Rattray's Marlin Flake or FVF


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

When I have the time to a morning pipe it´s a virginia. This weekend Old Gowrie was on duty.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I try to start my day smoking something I can smoke all day or something with a light enough flavor it won't interfere with anything I'll smoke later in the day.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

On the weekends (the only days I have time to smoke in the morning) I've been enjoying one of the local B&M's blends. It's a golden cavendish with a nice subtle vanilla flavour. Excellent with my morning black coffee.


----------

